
Boeing's 737 Max Bills Include $2k a Month to Park Each Grounded Jet - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-24/boeing-s-max-bills-start-with-2-000-a-month-desert-parking-tab
======
londons_explore
$2k per month actually sounds pretty cheap for plane storage.

